# Mantel is up



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Installed Christmas eve, still need to do some filler work and oil her up!!!


JOhn


----------



## cheapsk8 (Jul 17, 2007)

That looks very nice


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Rainy night calls for a fire


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A couple coats of Natural Danish oil...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

What is it?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WildThings said:


> What is it?


It is 100 year old Texas Pecan, measures 12" thick, 18" deep and 6ft long.

I wanted something that made visitors go WOW!!!

Now I have it!!!

John


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

yes you do! WOW!!!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful what did it weigh?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Old sailor said:


> Beautiful what did it weigh?


Although we did not actually put it on a scale, we estimate 400#'s we had to slab out a huge section that weighs in about 150#...

The opening is 45" wide, 8" thick and 12" deep.

John


----------

